# Just purchased the CRUZE trunk buckets.



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

These just arrived at the dealer today. $113.00. They come with an anti slip mat you put underneath and it holds on to the CRUZE plastic trunk liner like glue. perfect combination. Now I have a place to put the wife's shoes and the groceries without them bouncing around back there. 

Plastic liner dealer gave me for free










Buckets


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

That plastic liner is OEM?!?!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

that liner would have been perfect when my gallon water jugs leaked into my trunk....now it smells moldy!!!! Grrrrr


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Everything is OEM. It is in the accessories brochure when you buy the car. Here is the link (unless they sell 3rd party things on the the brochure. Entirely possible)

http://en.chevrolet.co.th/content/d.../en/12_Brochure_library/cruze_accessories.pdf

The one in the brochure says "Chevrolet" and mine says "CRUZE", but same thing. It maybe one made here (3rd party CRUZE stuff) and maybe why it was free, but I think everyone with a CRUZE should get one. As you can see it bends at the ends so if something spills back there it'll be contained in the plastic tray. 

It's in Thai but you can see my liner and the buckets in the Accesories part. Liner they threw back there for free. I throw muddy crap back there all the time. Take it out, hose it down and good as new. 

The buckets I had to order. Took like 3 weeks to get them.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok. I took some close ups. The sun finally came out

This is the tray on the side. 










And back against the seats










I moved the bins back










All you do is put this anti slip mat down










Put the buckets on top










Done. They're not moving anywhere. It's like glue that thing.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

First shopping trip with my trunk bins. You can fit all kinds of stuff there now.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

oh my god i want!


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Hatje said:


> oh my god i want!


Do they not give you that accessories brochure in the states?

One thing that's much better here than back home in FL, is that at least they take care of your car if you have issues. In FL I got screwed many times by mechanics. When they give you your receipts they bow really low and hand it to you with both hands (like you would give things to a monk). 

Anyway, I've seen the cargo net in the US, but not the plastic liner and the buckets. I wonder why.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I went to the GM website and this is all they had










That's lame.

I found a trunk tray from a Chinese supplier. I am guessing Thailand is getting all these 3rd party stuff from China.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

None of that stuff here in north America. It's bullcrap. 

Would you be able to find out how much that mat cost?


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm. I'd have to ask the sales girl. They have to look it up in the computer. 

I know the buckets are 3,400 baht (around $113). The fog lamps are 6,000 baht ($200). I know because I asked and she had to go and look it up. 

I am guessing the trunk liner/tray is not more than $40 since they threw it in for free.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I found this liner here for sale online next door in Singapore. 

Sgcarstyling - Singapore Car Accessories Styling Online : Chevrolet Cruze Boot Tray / Cargo Liner [SGC-CCR19] - $70.00

Looks almost like mine. 










I guess they ship to the US. BTW, $70 SGD not USD. That comes to about $55 US dollars.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

Do the buckets fold up so you can stow them? Seems like a half assed attempt to me. I say so, because if they are going to implement that, why wouldn't GM do like they did in the Vue?










Only pic I could find of it all closed up, it's huge, so I linked it.

http://images.gtcarlot.com/pictures/42925366.jpg

Now I understand that GM did this because they had a lot of depth to use up, but those of us with an Eco have the room too. It's not very thick when collapsed, only about 1.5". Handy to have when you needed it, even handier that you could make the trunk floor flat again when you didn't. I'd love to have something like this, but only if it folds up and goes away when I don't need it.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes when I picked them up they were as flat as a pancake.

I can do it now so you can see

Slide the dividers out and put them on the bottom (dividers slide in and out so you can adjust the size of the buckets, or take the 2 inside ones and have one big bucket)










Then just fold the front and back. Thats it. You have your trunk back.










Secure it with these locks on the side










I measured it and it is exactly 1.4" when folded.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

Great! Thanks for that info. Don't suppose you have a Cruze? I'm interested to see if it integrates into that hole in our trunk...


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> I found this liner here for sale online next door in Singapore.
> 
> Sgcarstyling - Singapore Car Accessories Styling Online : Chevrolet Cruze Boot Tray / Cargo Liner [SGC-CCR19] - $70.00
> 
> ...


I like the one you have better lol. The lips around the edge are deeper seems more sturdy Could you see if the dealer can get one the next time you're there? Id totally pay for shipping to have it delivered to canada if it's not too expensive.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll ask since it seems next time i go I'll be spending a long time there. 

But, it can't be anytime soon because that area is flooded and they are closing the roads. My house is OK but Bangkok and surrounding areas are under water right now. Driving is crazy. I'll check at the end of this month and see if the roads are clear. 

This here was on my commute home last week. This road is already closed


----------



## okbeartoy (Aug 23, 2011)

*Gm # 12498559*

GM parts direct has it listed as a trunk organizer, part number 12498559


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

okbeartoy said:


> GM parts direct has it listed as a trunk organizer, part number 12498559


Excellent!! 

Cadillac Accessories: Cargo Organizer

Thanks. So there you go people. You can get it too. About the same as I paid for it. I wonder why these things aren't offered by the sales guy when you buy it?

Wonder if they have the Trunk tray/liner thing.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

​


Mofolicious said:


> Great! Thanks for that info. Don't suppose you have a Cruze? I'm interested to see if it integrates into that hole in our trunk...


Yes. I have a CRUZE. see?



















And yes you can push it all the way to the back


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

lol! I guess I should have proof read that post. Do you have an Eco, is what I meant to ask. 

But you don't, by the looks of things. It does look to be about the size of the hole in the trunk of the Eco. Who's going to be the first Eco owner to buy one and see how well it plugs the hole up?


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

The Eco model doesn't exist here. There are no 1.4L engines, only 1.6-1.8 and Diesel.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

My ECO has that built in... oh wait its a lack of the floor that creates the buckets...


----------

